# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still working nights, so still wearing the Night Duty Watch









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


















No doubt will change to something else when I get home at @ 8AM


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT 24hr on a black Galuchat today:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'll be sticking with the 6309 on black Rhino.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> *I'll be sticking with the 6309 * on black Rhino.


ditto









john


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > *I'll be sticking with the 6309 * on black Rhino.
> ...


Me too, only on a plain Nato


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Hamilton for me today.










Alexus


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Autavia for me this morning....


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

TIMEX Wafer Thin from 1968 today - "restored" this one yesterday and it's ticking away quite nicely. Maybe more suitable as a "Sunday Watch", but I'm wearing it all the same


















Knut

PS! Still love that Autavia!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Lovely watch Russ,

O&W for mr today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will join the 6309 gang today


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

O&W M series with Marathon US dial and hands on a Bond Nato


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This Oris Miles Day/Date for me as I've got to go to the dealer to pick up the bracelet I've ordered:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

This ones been on all week


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im doing some gardening today if the weather holds up









So Im wearing my ex-ESL PVD CWC Looky likey ....









No pics yet....


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice to see the Autavia again Russ. You do know the crown is on the wrong side....?









O&W Mirage today - where all this watch nonsense started for me


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Same watch, different strap.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

O&W for me










Rich


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

nickk said:


> Nice to see the Autavia again Russ. You do know the crown is on the wrong side....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi nick, I suppose the left handed crown pays homage to the 1970's Cal 11 Autavia. It is handy though as I find crowns on the normal side dig into my hand. Love the O&W btw, very Sinn like.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This later


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice background Jase
















That Artist is clinging on
















And what do you mean by later?Nowt on now?Why?

This thread is for the here and now Jasey boy


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Im wearing this today (god knows why, I hate it!!!!)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had one of them.Oh how I miss it so.Who bought it?Rich?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Nice background Jase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later as in 'Im supposed to be gardening now so wearing my 18 quid looky likey at the moment'

When Im nice and clean and tidy Ill change watch









Missed you Marvo


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A look likey?Nice is it a replica of a replica?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No its a replica of a CWC ....Other replicas are available.....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,why would you need to pay any more.Unless you really have your heart set on a replica replica,now they are a good copy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

Thats nice...let me know when you get bored with it









This for now RLT31 this afternoon


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger,

That Stratoforte is really nice..

Ken


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

O&W


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

While I slept today I wore this....

*Seiko SKX007, Cal. 7S26. 21 Jewel Automatic *


















Now I`m up I`m wearing this...

*Elysee `16319` 44mm, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto







*

(AKA TPM-4







).










Back to the Glycine Incursore `Night Watch`( you know by now what it looks like







) when I go back to work tonight,









My last night * Yippeee!!*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RLT20 for me today







Love the RLT24 on lumpy Jason and as for that Stratoforte Roger


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

This is one of the 2 reasons for the sale of my RLT 29, it arrived on the same day, brand new, for Â£60. I'd been contemplating one for a while and when the opportunity came up it exceeded all my expectations.










200m WR, Sapphire Crystal, Automatic, lume you can read a book by and a case finish worthy of Â£500 watch.

I feel bad about the RLT 29 but you have to follow your heart.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Chance to wear this today......the perfect watch for shopping







well, who needs an excuse?










Best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

AlexR said:


> I had one of them.Oh how I miss it so.Who bought it?Rich?


Yep









*Aquanautic Bara Cuda (ex-AlexR  )*


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

cant make me mind up

bowie


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seiko 7N42-6130


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

andy100 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Steve264 said:
> ...


ooops, actually mines on rubber







, i actually meant, i have my 6309 on

regards, john



Silver Hawk said:


> Seiko 7N42-6130


WOWSER, hawkie, that is gorgeous, i've not seen that model before









john


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Seiko 7N42-6130


























That is soooooooooooooooooooo nice!







the list gets longer....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to the Zeno diver for the evening:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

"SNA...."

No, not quite


----------

